# Union Force and Thirtytwo Lashed sizing problem



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you move the hell cup all the way back?

pictures would help greatly.


I have 32 focus boa in 9.5 and they sit in there with lots of room on the ladders.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Have you adjusted the straps out to their full extent?????

Union chart says m/l will fit up to US11's!!!!!

I don't think 32's footprint is abnormally large?????

Pics?????


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Did you move the hell cup all the way back?
> 
> pictures would help greatly.
> 
> ...


I have extended the ankle strap to the last hole, but i have not touched the backplate actually. would that help? it sits on the 2-marking. I will get pictures for u to look at.

edit: here's an album with pics. http://imgur.com/a/pX5MU

the ankle straps in not in the last hole here though, but that didn't help much. So you suggest move the back plate one step? But it sits at 2, is it possible to move more?
Thanks!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Also if you have your foward lean set forward too much, you may want to set to play around with that.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Also if you have your foward lean set forward too much, you may want to set to play around with that.


I don't even know what this means 8)

maybe I can solve this by tinkering with them? that'd be great. as you can see I have not much of a clue what I'm dealing with here, haha.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You have some more room there, you need to slide the boot back more. 

Sliding the boot more and with the ankle strap extended all the way, it should be good for you.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> You have some more room there, you need to slide the boot back more.
> 
> Sliding the boot more and with the ankle strap extended all the way, it should be good for you.


i will try that.

about moving the backplate. the part which sits in the backplate, which the crews comes in to from the other side, it doesn't fit in the whole which takes it way back? The 3 holes are different sizes it seems.

http://imgur.com/a/dnWNK


and also, won't this super snug fit be a problem if I'm supposed to but them on with bit of snow / ice in the binding?



edit: Ok, so with snowboarding pants over the shoes, with the strap maxed out, boot flush to the back plate, this is what it looks like strapped to the max. about an inch spare strap. Is that ok? 
and the screws for setting the back piece back more is a mystery, they are too big to place in the other holes. the holes to move it forward are bigger, but the ones to set it back are smaller, too small to fit the screw.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Union Force adjustments.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

trudat said:


> i will try that.
> 
> about moving the backplate. the part which sits in the backplate, which the crews comes in to from the other side, it doesn't fit in the whole which takes it way back? The 3 holes are different sizes it seems.
> 
> ...


Extend the Gas Pedal, Put the Toe Strap on the front Lugs and then strap it across the toe box of the boot, and for fook sake get ya pants out from underneath that strap!!!!!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

watch this video


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Extend the Gas Pedal, Put the Toe Strap on the front Lugs and then strap it across the toe box of the boot, and for fook sake get ya pants out from underneath that strap!!!!!


Haha sorry about the pants thingie. I did what you wrote, but it doesn't fit any better. I can get 1-2 clicks and having a really hard time getting it to click at all.




ekb18c said:


> watch this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYeMvWKBu84


I watched that, and they're saying that I should have an inch left when Im strapped, I have barely an inch into the strap if I max it out.

after reading around on this forums and other websites I can see that more people have problems with this. Maybe I'll have to send an email to Union about the L/XL straps and see if I can get a pair of those.

thanks for all the help!


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Extend the Gas Pedal, Put the Toe Strap on the front Lugs and then strap it across the toe box of the boot, and for fook sake get ya pants out from underneath that strap!!!!!


Haha sorry about the pants thingie. I did what you wrote, but it doesn't fit any better. I can get 1-2 clicks and having a really hard time getting it to click at all.




ekb18c said:


> watch this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYeMvWKBu84


I watched that, and they're saying that I should have an inch left when Im strapped, I have barely an inch into the strap if I max it out.

after reading around on this forums and other websites I can see that more people have problems with this. Maybe I'll have to send an email to Union about the L/XL straps and see if I can get a pair of those.

thanks for all the help!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Did you extend the heel cup out to the maximum setting?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

trudat said:


> Haha sorry about the pants thingie. I did what you wrote, but it doesn't fit any better. I can get 1-2 clicks and having a really hard time getting it to click at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry you are ok with 1 inch at the top. Most people don't have 1 at the bottom.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

bksdds said:


> Did you extend the heel cup out to the maximum setting?


yes

But even if I do this, I don't get the strap down to an inch like he said in the video?

I don't want to force it since I might have to sell them. I've sent them an email now.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Don't worry you are ok with 1 inch at the top. Most people don't have 1 at the bottom.


Ah ok. hmm well still the problem with the hole to set the backplate back some. gahh, feels like I should've gone with the Targas haha.

I very much appreciate the help from all of you though! very friendly forum. Cheers


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

Right. So I got the washer to fit. But, I can't move both to the back hole and make it fit, just one side, which makes the back plate take an angle. Im guessing this is to make it line up with the board?

Anyways, that didn't do much to anything. And the backplate is set to maximum (like it was from the box), there is not other place to line up the hole except forward.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

The heel cup adjustment is shown in the video. Return them and get the Targas then.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

bksdds said:


> The heel cup adjustment is shown in the video. Return them and get the Targas then.


yeah i watched it again, they are maxed.

Can't return them, bought them too long ago. I'll have to sell them I guess.

I'll see what union says, else Ill just sell them.

Thanks


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Honestly the targas will even be a bit more complex than the unions. 

If you are referring to your highback, then leave them in the factory settings as that should be ok. I think you may need to put the bindings on your board and then strap your boots in. 

If the heel cup is set on 2 then that's the max on it too. I think you just need to play around with your set up more. I think you can slide the boot back more. Also try to set up the toe strap to go over your toes, which will help bring the boot back more.

If you are still concerned then request to get the L/XL ankle straps from C3 and that should add another inch or so.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the pics don't look that bad but if it's a struggle to get them strapped in then i would do what ekb18c suggested, see if you can get the L/XL straps. you may not even need the whole strap, just the ladders.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Honestly the targas will even be a bit more complex than the unions.
> 
> If you are referring to your highback, then leave them in the factory settings as that should be ok. I think you may need to put the bindings on your board and then strap your boots in.
> 
> ...


Hmm ok. I've done the strap over the toes thing. I've emailed them about the L/XL straps. But it seems like the ladders(??, the part with "teeth" I mean) is only sold at one size, where's the ankle part is sold in M/L and L/XL.

Slight problem I don't live in the US though. Don't know how they handle shipping to the EU.

Well if it would give me an inch if I switched sizes on the ankle strap, that would at least give me some room to get the initial "snap", because now I have to struggle a fair bit just to get it to the first click. S I think I would be fine if I could get one more inch to work with. I can't find any charts which states how much longer the straps are though.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

This is the ankle connector, which is the part that was changed recently. This was a bit longer than compared to the newer ankle connectors.

https://www.c3-shop.com/products/union/partsaccess/ankle-connection


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> This is the ankle connector, which is the part that was changed recently. This was a bit longer than compared to the newer ankle connectors.
> 
> https://www.c3-shop.com/products/union/partsaccess/ankle-connection


Oooh ok, didn't realize we were talking about that part. I thought we were talking about this part: https://www.c3-shop.com/products/union/partsaccess/ankle-strap-pad-set

But I have last years model of the bindings, the 2015 Cosmo. So I would have the old version (longer?), then that wouldn't help me right? But the other parts in L/XL, would they help me?

Feels weird I need to get new parts from another store though. Bought them on sale cause I didn't want to shelve out too much first season, and now I need to get more parts to make them fit, ha! Well my own fault though, no biggie.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you buy the old ankle connector or the ankle strap (L/XL), they both will add a little more room for you. 

You can request both for free from c3 or their EU counterpart. 

You have the new ankle connector.

Overall i think your set up right now is just fine as there is no danger in it.


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> If you buy the old ankle connector or the ankle strap (L/XL), they both will add a little more room for you.
> 
> You can request both for free from c3 or their EU counterpart.
> 
> ...


I've looked over at Unions website for the swedish distributor and send them a mail, I will also send c3 a mail. Thanks!


----------



## trudat (Oct 6, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> If you buy the old ankle connector or the ankle strap (L/XL), they both will add a little more room for you.
> 
> You can request both for free from c3 or their EU counterpart.
> 
> ...


Right, so I got a hold of these parts from the swedish distro, will cost me about 40€ but I figure it would cost me more to sell them and buy newbindings all together. 

My last question is, is it easy to fit the buckles to the new ankle strap? I can see one screw. I dont want them to pop off in the middle of a run 8)

Cant find a video on this matter. 

Cheers


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

union bindings are very adjustable, and i've never had any problems using a m/l union binding with a size 10-10-5 32 boot, i currently have union sl with 32 and they are fine, but i've also had several pairs of force bindings, with 32 lashed and tm-two. play with the adjustments, i love my unions, i have a pair of targas as well and don't like them as much as my sl.


----------



## gmgowen (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey guys I'm in the process of getting new boots and bindings and might have some helpful insight. I spent about 2 hours at Colorado Ski & Golf screwing around with bindings the other day...

I think if you're in those "borderline sizes", we'll say 10.0-11.0 regarding a Union binding it really depends on the profile and construction of the boots you wear. For example I tried on three Boa boots: Salomon Dialogue (10.0), Salomon Synapse (10.0), DC Judge (10.5), and they have no real issues fitting into a M/L Union binding.

However, I ended up going with a Vans Sequal (10.5) for fit and stiffness purposes. I also tried on a ThirtyTwo TM-2 (10.5) as well. These two traditional lace boots have a much larger profile. They "fit" into a M/L Union base-plate, but the ankle strap is not nearly long enough. 

Therefore I got to tinkering. If you're in those "borderline sizes" and have a beefier traditional lace boot, a M/L Union binding will work just fine, but you will very likely need to swap out the M/L ankle strap for a L/XL ankle strap. For example I got a really good fit with my Vans Sequal (10.5) in a M/L Union Force binding with a L/XL Union Factory ankle strap. 

The big upside for me with the M/L Union bindings is the smaller footprint, especially if pairing them with a standard width board. I found that a M/L Union binding footprint is almost identical to a Large Burton binding footprint. As it's been covered/mentioned, the L/XL Union binding footprint is enormous. 

Hope this helps.


----------

